# Eos Sound



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

With the weather finally warming up around here I have had an opportunity to drive top down a fair bit.
I am very impressed with smooth, quiet delivery of power from the 2.0T, but occasionaly find myself thinking it would be nice if the exhaust would growl just a _little_ bit more under hard acceleration.
Your thoughts?


_Modified by just4fun at 9:12 AM 5-18-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Eos Sound (just4fun)*

In my opinion, the exhaust needs a bit more throat.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Eos Sound (just4fun)*

I want it to smell and sound like a real diesel! Bring the TDI Eos to North America!


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Eos Sound (owr084)*

The 3.2 does have a nice sound to it when you start it up and when you stand on it too.


----------



## tgif1111 (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess I'm the only person around who wishes we could have a little less noise in our already too-cacaphonous world. The 2.0T sounds just fine -- ya want more noise, go drive a Mack truck!


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Eos Sound (ehdg eos)*

I'd like to hear more turbo whistle/whine. I use to love to hear that on my 91 dodge.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (tgif1111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tgif1111* »_I guess I'm the only person around who wishes we could have a little less noise in our already too-cacaphonous world. The 2.0T sounds just fine -- ya want more noise, go drive a Mack truck!

Nope, I prefer my cars to be as quiet as possible. I've never understood why someone would want to sit on top of a loud machine.
Alex


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Eos Sound (liquid stereo)*

I agree. Don't want the sound from one of those ugly add-ons they use these days but more like the sound from the old 1.6 and 1.8 GTIs. I like being able to hear my car some as I drive with the top down. 
Andy


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Preferences*

I guess this really shows how different we are - I'd like a little more noise and I hate that turbo whine/whistle 









_Quote, originally posted by *tgif1111* »_I guess I'm the only person around who wishes we could have a little less noise in our already too-cacaphonous world. The 2.0T sounds just fine -- ya want more noise, go drive a Mack truck!


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I'd like to hear more turbo whistle/whine. I use to love to hear that on my 91 dodge.

My personal favorite was the 123hp 1.8L 16v from the 1987 Scirocco







That was a beautiful sound.

_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_I agree. Don't want the sound from one of those ugly add-ons they use these days but more like the sound from the old 1.6 and 1.8 GTIs. I like being able to hear my car some as I drive with the top down. 
Andy




_Modified by liquid stereo at 12:26 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Eos Sound (just4fun)*

A bit more sound would have been more than welcomed,but I dont think I would change the exhaust just for the sound....Andy


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Preferences (liquid stereo)*

I don't like to draw any more attention to myself than I have to, especially when pushing a car a little harder to get through a yellow light, or around grandpa, or past some rice. I wish the 3.2 was quieter.
The poll above unfortunately does *not* include a choice for *less* noise, so I shant vote at all.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:02 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Preferences (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I guess this really shows how different we are - I'd like a little more noise and I hate that turbo whine/whistle 










Yes, and I love chrome trim (from another topic)


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

I like the way it sounds, kinda rubbles some. Please no thank you diesel smell , and I doesnt give the " rotten egg" smell our solaria convert use to give when id let up on the gas. I for sure dont miss that. Doug


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

I never hear mine. I always the radio up.


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (dndfrank)*

I hadn't thought about the Eos' exhaust sound one way or the other until last night. A woman walked in front of me as I was driving through downtown. In my GTI, with its 2.5" APR exhaust, a quick shift into neutral followed by a deliberate push on the accelerator was usually a sufficient way to motivate a tardy pedestrian to pick up the pace. When I tried that last night in the Eos, I could barely hear anything over the baseball game I was listening to. So disappointing...


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Sandalman)*

I installed a BOV, the valve allows the air pressure to release into the atmosphere and makes a turbo whooshhhh sound, i have it set as to not make it sound to loud like that fast and the furious movie, Its an adjustable valve but the setting i have it on is perfect a very peaceful Whooosh when changing gears...


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

I would sympathize with VW trying to get a consensus from this collection of comments! Louder exhaust/same exhaust, more whoosh/less whoosh, more roar/no roar! Another area for personal customization? BTW ... I love chrome too!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

call me a snob, but unless you are talking about a v8, then there is no real proper exhaust note.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (archiea)*

Snob








I'm partial to the sound of an air-cooled flat-six.


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_call me a snob, but unless you are talking about a v8, then there is no real proper exhaust note.









Hi Archie!
I won't call you a snob (but I may think it it with your "Detroit Iron" Thunderbird) Haven't seen you around for a while! Glad to see you back


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Blow off valve?*

Blow off valve? Are you sure? I thought they are incompatible with closed-loop (air/mass flow) systems...

_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_I installed a BOV, the valve allows the air pressure to release into the atmosphere and makes a turbo whooshhhh sound, i have it set as to not make it sound to loud like that fast and the furious movie, Its an adjustable valve but the setting i have it on is perfect a very peaceful Whooosh when changing gears...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (tgif1111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tgif1111* »_I guess I'm the only person around who wishes we could have a little less noise in our already too-cacaphonous world.

No, I agree with you 100%. The only reason I bought the W12 Phaeton (as opposed to the less expensive V8) was because the W12 is significantly quieter than the V8. The VW engineers must have thought that all V8s need to have a certain 'growl' to them when they accelerate, so they provided such a sound. As for the W12, they stuck an extra muffler on it.
Michael


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

liquid stereo..this valves was made just for the 2.0T engine...its is essentially a BOV......


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (ravennarocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ravennarocket* »_Hi Archie!
I won't call you a snob (but I may think it it with your "Detroit Iron" Thunderbird) Haven't seen you around for a while! Glad to see you back









For me!?!?! A while!?!?! I must have been missing a day or two!!!!








I was too busy signing papers for an EOS!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But me... a snob.... Hardly!!!



















_Modified by archiea at 10:06 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_I installed a BOV, the valve allows the air pressure to release into the atmosphere and makes a turbo whooshhhh sound, i have it set as to not make it sound to loud like that fast and the furious movie, Its an adjustable valve but the setting i have it on is perfect a very peaceful Whooosh when changing gears...

I read about that somewhere.. is that purely for sound or does it serve a performance purpose?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*blow off valve...*

Most likely a performance decrease if anything. If its a true blow-off valve, then the metered air gets thrown out.

_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
I read about that somewhere.. is that purely for sound or does it serve a performance purpose?


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: blow off valve... (liquid stereo)*

no performance decrease what so ever...i had a performance analysis done when it was being installed and after infact it showed a slight <1HP increase after installed.....


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: blow off valve... (Domdog31)*

Who makes this valve?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_no performance decrease what so ever...i had a performance analysis done when it was being installed and after infact it showed a slight <1HP increase after installed.....


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*No go on DSG*

This is why I did not get DSG. I love shifting into neutral















I'm really hoping the exhaust opens up a little bit. It did on my 20AE. That exhaust note was nearly perfect, in my opinion. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Sandalman* »_I hadn't thought about the Eos' exhaust sound one way or the other until last night. A woman walked in front of me as I was driving through downtown. In my GTI, with its 2.5" APR exhaust, a quick shift into neutral followed by a deliberate push on the accelerator... So disappointing...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: No go on DSG (liquid stereo)*

Thank you to all that have participated in the survey so far.
The results would suggest there is a slightly larger group of 2.0T owners that would like a touch more "performance" sound from their Eos.
The comments confirm that each of us is unique in our opinion on "what sounds good" and how to acheive it.
Our Eos will remain stock, but it wouldn't hurt my feelings if VW chose to give the Eos just a liitle bit of purr. Nothing offensive, just a little heads up that horsepower is currently being developed.
Thanks again for your input.
Kevin


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: No go on DSG (just4fun)*

Good poll Kevin ... generated lots of interest and comments. Thanks!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: No go on DSG (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_This is why I did not get DSG. I love shifting into neutral















I'm really hoping the exhaust opens up a little bit. It did on my 20AE. That exhaust note was nearly perfect, in my opinion. 

you can shift into neutral with DSG.... the good part is that you can stop shifting.. and DSG will shift for you... With manual, you just stay in 3rd gear going 25mph!!








Don't worry.. I still love manual.... its this LA traffic that doesn't like manual!!!!!


_Modified by archiea at 3:13 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Neutral w/ DSG*

How does one shift into neutral?

_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
you can shift into neutral with DSG.... the good part is that you can stop shifting.. and DSG will shift for you... With manual, you just stay in 3rd gear going 25mph!!








Don't worry.. I still love manual.... its this LA traffic that doesn't like manual!!!!!

_Modified by archiea at 3:13 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Neutral w/ DSG (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_How does one shift into neutral?

your kidding, right? just move the DSG up a notch from Drive!!!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Neutral w/ DSG (archiea)*

Not kidding... I mean, can I go from 1st or 2nd into neutral?
The thing that really turned me off about the DSG is the ability to go into the gear I wanted when using the buttons. Going into neutral, once the shifter is in "manual" mode, doesn't appear to be easy.

_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
your kidding, right? just move the DSG up a notch from Drive!!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Neutral w/ DSG (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Not kidding... I mean, can I go from 1st or 2nd into neutral?
The thing that really turned me off about the DSG is the ability to go into the gear I wanted when using the buttons. Going into neutral, once the shifter is in "manual" mode, doesn't appear to be easy.

yeah, agreed, being a manual/standard snob like myself, feathered clutch control and just the notion that I could pop the gear box in neutral was such a necessity that I felt out of control of the vheicle without it. Also the muscle memory of knowing where each gear is in the shifter.... and the fact that with a standard box, you are not shifting linearly.. you can pop into any gear you want. For me, I feel there is a level of control (with the trade off of learning curve) that one has with a standard that no formula 1 shifting can compare in regards to control and enjoyment... expediancy, yes, but not control and enjoyment. 
I think perhaps some time in the future they will make an completely electronic "standard" where the gears aren't linear and can be applied as per the user request... and perhaps an electronic clutch that can be either manual (using an electronic "clutch-by-wire" pedal) a well as automatic like the DSG so that the user cna feather the clutch for enthusiastic driving. 
I was on the fence with the DSG when ordering my car, but for not as long as I would have thought... For manual enthusiast, i would say that the 2.ot, vs the 3.2, with its turbo delay and high torque at such a low RPM as well as front wheel drive, they should strongly consider the standard tranny... the ability to feather the clutch at launch is the only way to properly control the launch of the 2.0T. 
I opted for the DSG because of the realities of my daily commute, the desire to get a more "modern" car than my last, the sheer impressiveness of the DSG, and the fact that it combated the issues that i criticised auto trannies for: slow hesitant shifting, the constant rolling forward of the tranny, the necessity of popping into neutral for a smooth brake, harsher shifting than a manual!!! I swear, in my old manual car, I shifted so smoothly that my passengers never knew that I had a manual!
in hindsight... i don't know... I'm still on the fence... I leaned on the DSG because I getting to the point in my life where there may be a (future ex) Mrs Argote and the notion of a spouse not being able to drive a manual car in an emergency is an issue... and the DSG is fun enough for what it is... But then again, I would be NUTZ to marry a broad that can't drive manual... not cook, thats one thing... but not drive a manual!!!!


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Neutral w/ DSG (archiea)*

simple solution, aftermarket exhaust. stock exhausts are designed to be quiet. any turbo'd motor 1.8t as well as the 2.0t are both nearly silent exhausts. aftermarket the way to go for sound and slight increase in hp


----------

